# Suns VS Mavs Game 5 Grades



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh my... oh my... oh my... my heart is still beating so fast. I thought Mavs had this game when they pushed their runs but Suns finally came out with a lot more energy in the 2nd half. 

Grades time!!!

Nash: A+: Whoever says Nash doesn't deserve MVP should just eat SH!T. In the most important game of the season, Nash responds with a great Triple Double and a big W for the Suns. I am so glad that Nash finds his shot from the get-go. That's exactly what I was hoping Nash would do because if Nash keeps hitting his shots, it will break Mavs' defense/confidence and in the end, it DID. MVP, MVP, MVP!!!

Amare: A+: I didn't expect Amare to have a big offensive game but he still managed to get 33pt and most importantly, he grabbed 18 rebounds!!!! This kid finally shows up. He bounces back very quickly and he is definitely Suns' biggest superstar in the making. Great efforts!

Marion: B: His stats doesn't look that bad... but I thought Marion had a bad game. He could have finished two fast breaks and avoided Stackhouse's two blocks. He was very soft for some reason. He also missed a lot of easy shots inside when he grabbed the rebounds. And what pisses me the most is he kept jumping when Dirk fakes. For god's sake, you are not going to block Dirk!!! He is 7'1 and you are only 6'7. Just put your hands up to harrase him. No need to jump so many times!!! And Dirk was hitting so many shots... damn. 

Jim Jackson: A+: He is the reason to fuel our energy in the 4th quarter. 15pt in the 4th. Man. I love this guy. He definitely shows us the reason why he wants to be on a championship team!!!! He hits big shots after big shots! I never have a doubt that he can't take JJ's job but I was worried if he would tire out since he is the oldest. 

Q: C+: Again...foul trouble. 2 quick fouls and then couldn't get anything going. Overall, just not a very outstanding performance. And we really need his 3pt!!!!! His shots just look so flat now even when he shoots FT. He needs to get out of his slump!!!

Barbosa: C: There's effort but there's only so much he can do. Totally sucks. He still hasn't proven to us why the Suns keeps him. WHY??? 

Hunter: D: Terrible dribbling in the 1st quarter. We could have got closer to the Mavs. He got a steal and then dribbles all the way...????? Dude, you are a center!!!! You either pass out quickly for a fast break or give it to other guys!! offensive... a joke. I am sorry but he just hasn't been productive at all. Very pissed at him dribbling... 

McCarty: Ungradable... dont' remember what he did but at least we made a big push when he and Jim Jackson were in the game.  

D'Antoni: B+: I am very glad he sticks to OUR GAME PLAN which is NO GAME PLAN. LOL Mavs thought they HAD us. No they don't. The reason we lost in Game 4 is that we slacked off on the defensive end and it was on Mavs' home court. I know Game 6 will be super tough but I am glad we stick to our No Game Plan. We've been playing our games for the whole season. We don't make adjustment because we have 62W to prove that IT WORKS. The best win of the season.

--------------------------

First of all, Mavs gave us a very hard battle. The first half really had me scared. Stackhouse is the MVP for the Mavs' tonight. He destroyed us offensivel and defensively with his blocks on Marion TWICE. Give credits to Stackhouse. 

Dirk was freaking hot too. 

Dampier... does he have ANY offense at all? For a guy his size, how in the hell did he miss 2-3 dunks UNDER the basket with almost no pressure on him??? Defensively, he was great. Amare was well contained in the first half.

I think Howard did the wrong thing to cause that T. This is such an important game and giving T will only get the opponent fire up... especially the crowds. 



I expect a VERY tough battle in Game 6. Tonight we have the home court treatment and I am sure Mavs will get theirs too in Game 6. Not really sure what kind of adjustment Mavs can make but as long as Nash keeps hitting at such high %, Mavs will have to change the plan! 



Overall, a great game. Watching Nash going for Triple Double, 48pt and Amare/Nash Killer Combo has been REALLY fun. NBA rules!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nash, Amare, Shawn, and Jimmy just need to keep up the pace. Q MUST step up though. But you already covered it. Nice job.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This is what AJ said about Nash. The quote has become my signature now... 


*“Obviously Nash hurt us in the first half, but he was a monster in the second half,'' Dallas coach Avery Johnson said. “We had no answers for him. We tried every single thing humanly possible.''*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Mccarty wasn't that bad but Q needs to step it up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Mccarty wasn't that bad but Q needs to step it up.


Yeah, since his shot hasn't gone down, he's been taking it to the rim more besides fouling every 2 seconds. If we -and yes if we make it to the next rd( it's not over till we win 4), Q has a good chance to catch fire at anytime.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, since his shot hasn't gone down, he's been taking it to the rim more besides fouling every 2 seconds. If we -and yes if we make it to the next rd( it's not over till we win 4), Q has a good chance to catch fire at anytime.


Why is Q fouling so much??


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Why is Q fouling so much??


Prolly being too aggressive and picking up those reach ins, touch fouls that are cheap. He's also been trying to take a charge for an offensive that foul hasn't worked much. Gets called for blocking fouls more.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow what a game for the Suns.

Nash A+ - He did everything last night. He's playing truly amazing. Dallas has no answer on those pick and rolls and he is punishing the Dallas defense.

Amare A- - 33 points seems to be the norm for Amare in this series. He was resiliant in the paint. If he can start hitting his jumpers he would be truly unstoppable.

Marion B - He was solid as usual. His jumper wasn't going in as much but he was still a presence out there.

Q-Rich C- He wasn't hitting his 3 balls, and he some unneccesary touch fouls. He's in a bit of a funk but he's bound to break out. Hopefully for game 6.

Jackson A+ - He was huge tonight. With him to step up like that in the 4th quarter with Nash on the bench was instrumental in the win. 6-7 shooting in the 4th quarter! Very clutch.


Bench C - Played limited minutes and didn't really make any shots. That one play by Hunter where he ran the floor was sacry to watch. Barbosa still hasn't done anything yet either.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Amare A- - 33 points seems to be the norm for Amare in this series. He was resiliant in the paint. If he can start hitting his jumpers he would be truly unstoppable.


33 Points might be a A- ... but 18 rebounds definently deserves an A++

Overall A+ game from Amare


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Q is up against Dirk alot when he 'fouls'. Of course they are not going to call fairly for Q against Dirk.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Barbosa and McCarty both played well on the defensive end. They gave quality minutes and did what was expected of them. I think you all should give Barbosa some slack, he did his job even though it may not necessarily show up in the box score.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

RedStripe27 said:


> Barbosa and McCarty both played well on the defensive end. They gave quality minutes and did what was expected of them. I think you all should give Barbosa some slack, he did his job even though it may not necessarily show up in the box score.


I did say there is "effort" but not good enough. We had almost no bench production. Barbosa has been shooting HORRIBLY in this series. 

McCarty can't buy a basket either. Well, he doesn't even shoot that much but still, we need some bench players to step up. I mean every playoff team has at least 1 or 2 players that can step up big time. Besides Jim Jackson, nobody can really step up and that's why I am pissed. But then again... they gave their efforts last night. 


Amare deserves a little bit more than A- in my opinion. Offensively, there's only little he can do 'cause Mavs was doubling him so much but he kept moving and fought for rebounds. Defensively, Amare stepped up big time. 


Man.. still so excited from last night's game. Now, Game 6!!!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> 33 Points might be a A- ... but 18 rebounds definently deserves an A++
> 
> Overall A+ game from Amare


Yeah maybe an A- minus was harsh. But that's the crazy thing about Amare, he can be better. Although you're right, the 18 rebounds were huge. :clap:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Q is up against Dirk alot when he 'fouls'. Of course they are not going to call fairly for Q against Dirk.


Its only because Dirk is soft and Q is tough.


----------

